# would you drink it?



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

I was watching a T.V. show years ago where contestants were asked to milk a cow....The winner being the one getting the most milk out of their cow in a limited amount of time....

Once the winner was established, a glass was filled with the milk, and the audience...About 50 people were asked by a show of hands, who would be willing to drink the milk....Not a single hand went up....Having been around milk cows I was astonished...The audience members were polled and came up with some pretty lame excuses....Not homogenized, cow might not be healthy. etc....So..

Would you drink it, and if not why...


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

I would give it a try! At the very least, just to say that I tried it. Humans drank non-homogenized, non-pasturized milk for thousands of years. I think the weirdest thing would be the temperature. It would be warm, I'm sure, and in my brain, milk is supposed to be cold.

I'm also an adventurous eater. I'll try anything once


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Did my share of milking and, while I prefer to strain it, I would.

I absolutely loved squirting the cats while milking!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

FeministInPink said:


> I would give it a try! At the very least, just to say that I tried it. Humans drank non-homogenized, non-pasturized milk for thousands of years. I think the weirdest thing would be the temperature. It would be warm, I'm sure, and in my brain, milk is supposed to be cold.
> 
> I'm also an adventurous eater. I'll try anything once


You would have a real treat in store....Not only is it warm, it is foamy, and sweeter than processed milk....And if you pour it in a glass, as it cools, a ring of butterfat forms around the top of the glass....pour it in a churn, and you get real sweet butter...spread it on a biscuit with a dab of honey, or slather it on an ear of corn fresh out of the garden....experience these things, and you would laugh at the gourmet food shows on T.V.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

Woodchuck said:


> You would have a real treat in store....Not only is it warm, it is foamy, and sweeter than processed milk....And if you pour it in a glass, as it cools, a ring of butterfat forms around the top of the glass....pour it in a churn, and you get real sweet butter...spread it on a biscuit with a dab of honey, or slather it on an ear of corn fresh out of the garden....experience these things, and you would laugh at the gourmet food shows on T.V.


That sounds FANTASTIC.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

ConanHub said:


> Did my share of milking and, while I prefer to strain it, I would.
> 
> I absolutely loved squirting the cats while milking!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I hate it when I realize how rare experiences like this are today, and how far people are from their roots......

A few years back, I visited my folks near Poplar Bluff Mo. They had a couple of acres, with a catfish pond, a garden, and 50 feet of blackberry briars.....Dinner was fresh channel cat fillets just out of the water, sliced fresh tomatoes, wilted leaf lettuce with fresh green onions, a side of fried green tomatoes, and of course sweet corn.....Desert was a huge blackberry cobbler...

I doubt if you could get a meal it's equal at more than a dozen restaurants in the country..

I have a theory that you could put the graduating class of just about any high school in the country on a working farm, and if left to their own devices, a month later, the chickens would be pecking at their starved corpses...


----------



## sparc101 (Oct 21, 2013)

I grew up helping out on a dairy farm. It was fun milking the cows. Though, by this time, the milking parlor was automated and most of the milking was about putting the milkers on. We would clean the "teats" as they were referred and sometimes squirt the cats (it does take some skill I will admit). 

I would not drink the milk straight from the cow. Though there is nothing wrong with that... if you like warm milk. I would however drink lots of fresh milk once it made itself to the cooling tank. By that time it was very delicious and very cold.  But it is still unprocessed.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

As long as I saw the teats cleaned before milking (and I've milked a cow and seen cows hooked up to milking machines and they are always to be wiped with sanitizing cloths) then sure, no problem.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

I would have no problem drinking it, but would prefer it to be chilled first.

I absolutely don't like lukewarm milk, so that would not appeal. But I love fresh milk (straight from the cow) if it has been refrigerated. Unfortunately, since I now live in the burbs, straight from the cow is not an option for me. Unless I want to really p*ss off my neighbors and tie up a cow in the backyard!

:lol:


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

Tried it before and it's terrific


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

IDK, I drink a lot of milk since I was a kid (close to a gallon a day) so I love the stuff. However, I love my whole milk as cold as possible. Warm milk (unless with chocolate) does not sound appealing to me.

My grandpa used to drink straight from the cows he had.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*If my Grandfather could squirt me in the face with one of his jersey cows teats in hand while he was milking her, then a little resulting "whole milk" ain't exactly going to kill me!

Bring it on!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Woodchuck said:


> I have a theory that you could put the graduating class of just about any high school in the country on a working farm, and if left to their own devices, a month later, the chickens would be pecking at their starved corpses...


What's with all the nostalgia for the good ol' days? You sound like a guy who is about to retreat to a cabin in the woods to write a manifesto.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

FrenchFry said:


> Maybe a little personal, but seriously? Kids these days aren't stupid, a lot of them have far more sophisticated taste than previous generations and your age group wasn't the last bastion of everything good and wonderful. I've seen the cookbooks, there was some dark days of cuisine in this country.
> 
> The best thing about right now is that the sky is the limit foodwise and you can convince a lot more people to try new things by showing how delicious it is rather than crapping on the kids younger than you.
> 
> ...


I don't doubt their adventurous spirit when it comes to trying new cooked foods, I doubt their ability to recognize which plants are a food source, and their ability to harvest, process, and prepare them....I also suspect that unless they were from a very rural background, they would be totally unable to convert a live chicken, pig, duck, goose, turkey, or steer into a meal....


----------



## batsociety (Jan 23, 2015)

When my sons were about six, I chaperoned a field trip to this farm where they had a similar demonstration, asking all the kids if they wanted to try fresh milk and turning on the adults when the kids weren't interested. For some reason I volunteered. 

It was actually really weird and kind of inappropriate? The guy wanted me to kneel on the ground while he aimed the stream towards my mouth, using a cup wasn't an option. After I did it a handful of the kids wanted to try it too. 

But that's irrelevant, I thought it was gross. I wouldn't fault people for not wanting to try it. But at the same time I'm not sure why people would have an issue with it while they quite happily eat a dead animal's flesh, which is weirder and grosser IMO.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Cletus said:


> What's with all the nostalgia for the good ol' days? You sound like a guy who is about to retreat to a cabin in the woods to write a manifesto.


Much to the contrary, I revel in technology. I had to stay on top of things, and incorporate new technology into my designs. New machining process, machining by putting the models I created into a CNC machine and produce finished parts, I was using 3-D printers 15 years before the Big Bang Theory.....

I just don't believe we should totally discard older technology and skills, therefore I hunt, fish, cast bullets, and reload my own ammunition, garden, am skilled in primitive fire making, have caught fish barehanded, etc....I have caught rainbow trout, and smoked them, and I can assure you cannot buy anything comparable....I NEVER eat a meal prepared in a factory, and sold in a cardboard box.....


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

It may be TMI but the only milk I drink is warm, fresh from the source. If I eat cereal for breakfast I use soy substitute.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I get Woodchuck. Except where operating social media is concerned, the newer generations are far less capable than their predecessors.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

I worry the newer generation will never truly appreciate this ...


----------

